# I have a dream ( i mean a blender)



## jungle (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyways I have some trim thats been in the freezer. Some of it i dried some and some of its more fresh. I want to make some blender hash. Anyone have a link for some good instructions. Mainly useing water, trim, and ice cubes and blender. Seems like the only method I have to make some. .


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2011)

Check this out for a cheap way
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5482


----------



## jungle (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok i was looking at that. It's simular to  having a blender. I'm blending  a batch now. And then I'll go from there. Thanks


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 8, 2011)

i think your just gonna make weed trim soup. the blinder will chop everything up. you just wanna agitate the trim to knock the trichs off. good luck and let us know how it turns out


----------



## jungle (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I made a concoction. I have a lot of liqiude and instead of letting things settle like the instructions, cause i don't have a large glass bowl. So what I would like to do is simmer the liquid down on a low heat, then when I get about a coffee filter full I can strain it, will this work?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 8, 2011)

i wouldn't boil it. it don't have to be glass. any big bowl will work just make sure you let it settle long enough.. don't rush it. use a strainer to get the larger chuncks out of it.


----------



## jungle (Mar 8, 2011)

ok tks I put the strained liquid in a large plastic bowl. it was cooking a little but not to a boil yet so it's like maybe a hot cup of coffee temp. But I stopped it from boiling. I think I was reading earlier at another websight that somebody boiled theirs down. it be comparible to like making cannabutter. but i'll let it sit then, skim off the top later, then strain and make hash with whats in the filter. I have some more trim in the freezer if this doesn't turn out ok.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 8, 2011)

be careful, thc becomes soluble in certain temps of water, think OGKush mentioned that. When you do it maybe try using a food processor 1st with the knife setting for a couple of slices and then the whisk setting so you dont cut them up any more and just knock them around.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldn't use the blender at all.  Just mix it vigorously with a large spoon like many do for small batches of bubble hash.  Get a cheesecloth paint strainer at a hardware store and strain through that.  Get as fine a strainer as possible.  Coffee filters really do not work well.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 8, 2011)

Its gonna be a weed smoothie


----------



## jungle (Mar 8, 2011)

ha ha  weed smoothie.....well my concoction is sitting seperating. I'm going to try it the hempgoddesses way next time and beat it with a spoon. so just take some water and ice and mix trim in and mix vigourously (sounds better than beating it). then strain it. I have cheese cloth. I don't have a food processer so wont be doing it jericos way. . 

what are the proper measurements as far as amounts of trim, size jar, amount of water, and ice, for making small batches the hempgoddess way. And beat it for 15 minutes?


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 8, 2011)

just beat it beat it beat it lol


----------



## jungle (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm finished. I have a ball of hash about the size of a marble a little larger. It's in a ball but still has moisture in it, It weighs 4 grams now. It's green. Iguess it turns brown when it dries. I'm thinking maybe around 1 ounce of dried hash from about 10 oz's of trim . Does this sound about right? I'll let it dry then try some. Does it need to be cured? beat it beat it just beat it.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 9, 2011)

its green because it has chlorophyll in it.

for cheap hash try the ISO method or buy bubble bags


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 9, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> its green because it has chlorophyll in it.
> 
> for cheap hash try the ISO method or buy bubble bags


The iso method gives you hash oil... Completely different and not as pure a product as bubble hash!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Mar 9, 2011)

you could make budder, it's the purest, most potent concentrate of cannabis and is also very cheap to make. 
eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2011)

jungle said:
			
		

> I'm finished. I have a ball of hash about the size of a marble a little larger. It's in a ball but still has moisture in it, It weighs 4 grams now. It's green. Iguess it turns brown when it dries. I'm thinking maybe around 1 ounce of dried hash from about 10 oz's of trim . Does this sound about right? I'll let it dry then try some. Does it need to be cured? beat it beat it just beat it.



No, it will not turn brown.  When you put the trim in the blender it was probably pretty much pulverized.  Your hash will have a lot of plant material in it, especially since it was not run through any kind of screen or sieve.  Hence the green color.

No, you will not get 1 oz of hash from 10 ozs of trim.  I ran several ounces of trim a few days ago making bubble and ended up with 10 grams dried hash.  Yours will weight heavier than normal because there is a lot of plant material in it, rather than just trichs.  And it is not dry yet (I would not roll it into a ball until it was mostly dry or it can mold).

Although I make cannabutter sometimes, edibles are not my favorite way to imbide.  I love hash and it is my favorite thing to do with trim.  You may want to check out some inexpensive bubble bags.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, it will not turn brown.  When you put the trim in the blender it was probably pretty much pulverized.  Your hash will have a lot of plant material in it, especially since it was not run through any kind of screen or sieve.  Hence the green color.
> 
> No, you will not get 1 oz of hash from 10 ozs of trim.  I ran several ounces of trim a few days ago making bubble and ended up with 10 grams dried hash.  Yours will weight heavier than normal because there is a lot of plant material in it, rather than just trichs.  And it is not dry yet (I would not roll it into a ball until it was mostly dry or it can mold).
> 
> Although I make cannabutter sometimes, edibles are not my favorite way to imbide.  I love hash and it is my favorite thing to do with trim.  You may want to check out some inexpensive bubble bags.



hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS...ltDomain_0&hash=item3a55a9d0a3#ht_3437wt_1130 5 gal. 5 bag set for $60.00... Well worth the investment!


----------



## jungle (Mar 9, 2011)

I can try the bubble bags sometime, I've experienced making butter, brownies, and peanut butter crackers with mj on it. I learned a lot  an appreciate everything. ok I've read everything else thank you for your input. My hash dried and it was ok. It wasn't devastating but it had a nice pleasant relaxed type high alittle on the happy side. alright out of here for now.


----------

